# Resigster on the PADRON !!!!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Most of us already know this - and most of us will be registered on the Padron .... but also Im sure we all know people who have never registered even though they have been here for years! (we certainly know people who never have!)

But for any newbies out there..... or those of you living here who havent done it yet ....as well as the information on the Stickies here is a reminder of why anyone moving / living in Spain should register on the Padron. This article was on the SurinEnglish website yesterday and comes from the UK Foreign Office.


Embassy encourages foreigners to register on local ?padrón?. Surinenglish.com

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Most of us already know this - and most of us will be registered on the Padron .... but also Im sure we all know people who have never registered even though they have been here for years! (we certainly know people who never have!)
> 
> But for any newbies out there..... or those of you living here who havent done it yet ....as well as the information on the Stickies here is a reminder of why anyone moving / living in Spain should register on the Padron. This article was on the SurinEnglish website yesterday and comes from the UK Foreign Office.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue

Good, clear article.

Yes it probably is a way of keeping tabs on the population, but the advatages far outway the disadvantages, IMO


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks Sue
> 
> Good, clear article.
> 
> Yes it probably is a way of keeping tabs on the population, but the advatages far outway the disadvantages, IMO


I agree. Plus it is essential if you have kids who are going to go to state school.
Also, in my area, you get a discount on the Spanish classes that the Town Hall run, and other courses that they do.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I agree. Plus it is essential if you have kids who are going to go to state school.
> Also, in my area, you get a discount on the Spanish classes that the Town Hall run, and other courses that they do.


Yes, for most things it's not actually an advantage; more of a necessity!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, for most things it's not actually an advantage; more of a necessity!


Absolutely a necessity, I know that the majority of local authorities now wont let you register at the health centres etc unless you can show you are on the Padron....which didnt used to be the case.

I think they have had to get more creative in ways of encouraging people to do it - which is a good thing! At the end of the day if you live in a particular town you want to think the authorities are getting as much of the financial support they are entitled to for every head of population - and not registering keeps their funding down.

I have never had a problem with the concept of registering at all.

Sue


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Absolutely a necessity, I know that the majority of local authorities now wont let you register at the health centres etc unless you can show you are on the Padron....which didnt used to be the case.
> 
> I think they have had to get more creative in ways of encouraging people to do it - which is a good thing! At the end of the day if you live in a particular town you want to think the authorities are getting as much of the financial support they are entitled to for every head of population - and not registering keeps their funding down.
> 
> ...


It's like everywhere, the only people who will have any problem with registering are those who want to be able to screw the local government by working for cash and not paying the r dues. Then of course are there others who have other reasons for not wanting to be traceable and these people are usually up to no good in some way or other. We have them here in Cyprus too


----------

